# Helmet decision



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

So I'm looking for my first helmet and found the K2 Indy helmet for less than $50... Do you guys think it's a decent helmet? Any helmet I tried so far, the L size has been fitting me very well, and since this helmet has the adjusting system I think the L size would def. work for me..

Any other ideas on helmets around $50?


----------



## ware4 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been looking at the demon helmets on all sports protection. Under 50. Audio included. wondering if anyone had any experience with them.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

ware4 said:


> I've been looking at the demon helmets on all sports protection. Under 50. Audio included. wondering if anyone had any experience with them.


seems like a great deal but not sure how comfortable it would be.. 
And it comes with audio too - I have doubts how good the sound quality would be...

Personally I'm mad happy with my in-ear headsets.. I'm actually curious if I can wear those headsets with any helmet I buy.. how comfy it would be


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

druj said:


> seems like a great deal but not sure how comfortable it would be..
> And it comes with audio too - I have doubts how good the sound quality would be...
> 
> Personally I'm mad happy with my in-ear headsets.. I'm actually curious if I can wear those headsets with any helmet I buy.. how comfy it would be


I just realize I finished all my sentences with "would be".. I think I'm just too curious about every single detail.. LOL


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

Pro-Tec makes good helmets for a good price, however going cheap with a helmet is like going cheap with condoms, you just don't do it. i'd say throw up the budget to around $80 and you can find nice helmets. Audio generally won't be included for $80, however earphones will work just fine. Also if you're going to order it online, measure the circumference of you head (right above your eyebrow aka the crown) and remember not all helmets will fit the same. I picked up my salomon helmet for around $75 and am in love with it. It is nice and comfortable and has removable ear pads and padding on inside so you can wash them or remove them for wearing a beanie underneath.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

i personally like giro helmets only because they are fully adjustable.. there is a strap at the back of the helmet to dial in your size


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> i personally like giro helmets only because they are fully adjustable.. there is a strap at the back of the helmet to dial in your size


Well the K2 indy helmet that I've been talking about for less than $50 also has that adjustable dial behind the helmet.. I'm trying to understand how comfy the helmet will be..

As far as security, as long as the helmet is certified I honestly don't mind what brand is it.. Once a helmet is certified it's certified..


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah, but some helmets take one good hit on a groomed run and the foam inside can break or lose its shock absorb-ness. A good helmet will be able to take a few good hits. Back to my condom analogy, some condoms are certified to prevent the contraction of STDs, but they break more often, you spend a few more bucks and you get less breakage meaning less STDs. Same thing as helmets only we're talking about you're brain swelling and you going into a coma instead of having to take some penicillin.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

The Donohoe said:


> yeah, but some helmets take one good hit on a groomed run and the foam inside can break or lose its shock absorb-ness. A good helmet will be able to take a few good hits. Back to my condom analogy, some condoms are certified to prevent the contraction of STDs, but they break more often, you spend a few more bucks and you get less breakage meaning less STDs. Same thing as helmets only we're talking about you're brain swelling and you going into a coma instead of having to take some penicillin.


I would expect certified helmets to be certified to absorb the impact anytime, not just once but apparently this is not the case..

Anyways... Imma look at other helmets to.. I actually tried the Smith Holt and kinda liked it.. I might go with that for $25 more..


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Altrec has Bern helmets on sale right now, buddy has one and loves it.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

Bern makes great helmets from what I've heard, and smith has saved my brothers life a few times. I'd look into Bern, or some "more expensive" helmets from last year and see if any of those fall into your price range. Helmets generally don't change a lot from year to year, so it allows you to get away with buying a nice helmet for cheap. Make sure whatever helmet you buy has good ventilation, that can make a huge difference, and you don't want anything heavy, you'll find yourself leaving it in your car or at the lodge.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My kids and I sport Smith and have good luck with them. Had 3 venue's now have 2 holts, kids out grew them this year needing new ones. $75 ish, and has speaker capability.

As mentioned above medium on the weight, I've seen lighter ones but to me that means less foam protection. Good ventilation, and good fit lots of adjustment. I don't even notice on


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Seriously, buy whatever you will wear. A helmet does you no good in the trunk...


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I think I'll increase my budget for the helmet little bit more and buy something comfy, light and with good ventilation and of course probably from sale 

it was the best thing happened to me to find this forum to ask fellow riders. Almost completed my first setup and so excited to get on the snow.. Damn this hot weather! lol

btw my setup is '06 lib tech dark series, '10 k2 formula bindings and '12 nike vapen boots..


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cheap and steep had berns up all day, not sure if there were any left. I myself rock a Smith Holt, perfect combo of price and quality for me.


----------



## ware4 (Oct 5, 2011)

druj said:


> I would expect certified helmets to be certified to absorb the impact anytime, not just once but apparently this is not the case..
> 
> Anyways... Imma look at other helmets to.. I actually tried the Smith Holt and kinda liked it.. I might go with that for $25 more..


It actually seems that rating for single impact is the norm. The only excption that i found was protec. However, tests have been performed on "preconditioned" helmets to determine if the safety of rentals might be questionable. No significant difference was found. Helmets with certification typically offer the same levels of protection. Price is more reflective of other features like venting and precision of fit. 
This information is mostly from ski helmets .com

I've never worn one and don't ride often enough so I'm in the " better than nothing" market right now.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Does Bern still have the issue of the XL fitting like a Medium? Spouse bought a Bern Baker in 2009 and it fit incredibly small with the liner, the shell is the right size but the liner made it too small.

Helmet fit is kind of a personal thing but I just happened to try on every make of helmet in the last week heres my 2c.

Pro-tec has always been way too high profile for my liking, looks huge on my head. Some models may be better but this is a general thing with their design it seems.

The best fitting for me were Smith and Giro. The Giro G9 fit great, the Holt also. I also tried some higher end ones like the Variant.

K2, Salomon and Red helmets seem to run small, but you probably would be ok if your head is around 58cm. Never liked the fit of Red much. Spouse now has a K2 Rant Pro in Large (58 cm head) and so far loves it.

Really before ordering I suggest going to a shop and trying em on.


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

check out the bern g2 at departmentofgoods.com.
i actually just ordered the bern g2 with audio for $75 bux today, good deal.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

It's kinda hard to find a L size helmet on sale.. I think everybody has a large head.. lol
btw I seriously can not understand why the K2 Indy helmet is so functional and good looking but affordable.. why wouldn't it be popular, have no idea...


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I suggest the Salomon Brigade audio. one of the best looking helmet with built in audio. Super comfy, has faux fur ear pads and chin strap and its beanie convertable.


----------

